# GPH dilemna, filtration advice



## akweerim (Sep 9, 2012)

I have a 55 gallon african cichlid tank, and am torn and confused on how I should upgrade my filtration. From what I've been told and researching african cichlids need 10x the amount of your tank size in filtration. So if this is true I would need 550 gph right? Right now I am running two Tetra whisper 40's rated at 210 gph each. I am also running a sponge filter rated for a 40g aquarium, I am unsure of the gph the sponge filter can do. So we will just call it an even 450gph.

Now, my dilemna:

Do I go the canister filter route or do I go the power filter route? My budget is at or under 100$.

Online stores sell the Emperor 400's for 40 bucks right now, I was thinking possibly just 2 of those.

To save money I was also thinking of two Penguin 350's but they arent much cheaper than the Emp 400s.

Canister filter wise I was looking at the Aquatop CF500UV 5-stage canister filter. This canister filter puts me over budget at a cost of 129.99. When I see that its rated at 525 gph I am a little off put, but I don't see many inexpensive canister filters that can do that type of filtration. My question I suppose is, do the GPH have a huge impact since I would think an external canister filter is the better way to go rather than the power filter route?

I am just looking for suggestions, advice, maybe your current setups, what works for you. Any and help would be appreciated, thanks!


----------



## smitty814 (Sep 27, 2012)

I don't think you really need 10X gph/gal. That's just what some ppl prefer. Although there is no such thing as too much filtration you don't need more than necessary. That can be determined by testing your water parameters.


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

Honestly you only need 7-10x GPH. Don't over think it.


----------



## akweerim (Sep 9, 2012)

I didn't think a whopping 10x filtration was absolutely necessary myself, but I know a lot of people prefer it for breeding. I'm not so much interested in them breeding as I am them being 110% happy in their environment. So if going overboard with filtration is a way to go and I can afford it, I figure why the heck not right? My only complaint is that running 2 Emperor 400's..that's a lot of filter cartridges I'll have to buy each month.

I'd love to go the canister route, but seeing as how a online retailer is running a special on the Emperor 400's for 25$ after MIR, I'm going with two of those. That's a massive 800 GPH for a 55 gallon aquarium, I don't think I can go wrong there. But I'd still love some more suggestions/advice from everyone!


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

I'd go for aquaclears instead of emperors. Much bigger and easier to customize.


----------



## akweerim (Sep 9, 2012)

I'd like the aquaclears, but they are also much more costly compared to the 25 dollar a piece emperor 400. I've heard amazing things about the aquaclears though


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

I think some retailers are having a black friday sale... Aquaclear 70 for 35 bucks I think. Worth the extra cash.


----------



## akweerim (Sep 9, 2012)

I will look into this right away metricliman, thank you tons for the advice!


----------



## hawkkerw (Jan 31, 2012)

Aquaclear 110 would have you covered. I also have a Fluval C4 I love great mechnical and lots of Bio. It costs between $35 and 45$ itis a upgraded Aquaclear 70. Rated up to 70 gallon thow I'd still run a second filter with it on a 55.


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

I would look for a used Canister filter like a xp3 which you usually can find under the budget price you mentioned on the auction sites pretty often. Canister will give you better options and variety in your media choices. Just my opinion though.


----------



## hawkkerw (Jan 31, 2012)

Yeah another good idea you can get a Eheim 2200 Series or a Aquatop CF500 or CF400 brand new in your price range. Rena is a little more expensive but people love them. Just remember I think the media volume is just as important as GPH the more the water has to travel threw the better


----------



## akweerim (Sep 9, 2012)

I appreciate everyone's input and advice, I decided to go with 2 Emperor 400's based on the price as well as the media option. It was really the most bang for the buck. Future plans will definitely be a good canister filter if I ever decide to upgrade the tank size. The emp's have slightly less media options than the aquaclears IMO, but I dont exactly need any extra media besides the filter floss since my pH is perfect right out of the tap. Again thanks everyone for the advice it was greatly appreciated!


----------



## S2K_Alex (Jul 2, 2012)

I hope you havent jumped on the Emp's in the long run they will be much more expensive than an AC110 and they are much more noisier than the AC, trust me I went your route and I ditched my Emps and Penguins and got my self 3 AC110 and I've always had a Fluval 406 and they compliment each other very well, I say you jump on the AC


----------



## vann59 (Jun 20, 2011)

Here's a tip to make the Emps better. If you go to a fabric store and get fine pore foam about a half inch or so thick, and cut it to fit against the upstream side of the media baskets, making them a little large, so they fit snugly and stay put, they will filter better than the factory replacements, and can be cleaned and reused indefinitely.


----------



## S2K_Alex (Jul 2, 2012)

vann59 said:


> Here's a tip to make the Emps better. If you go to a fabric store and get fine pore foam about a half inch or so thick, and cut it to fit against the upstream side of the media baskets, making them a little large, so they fit snugly and stay put, they will filter better than the factory replacements, and can be cleaned and reused indefinitely.


the only problem is that it will clogg much easier and have an overflow problem, overall its better to go with an aquaclear, it can be customized and can have 2 AC like having one for stictly for mechanical filtration and have another one for bio and it would be a good set up and if you can pair them up with any canister it would be a perfect set up :thumb: 
plus the AC has a much better GPH and you can also adjust the flow rate and no need to modify your filter but customize it your own likeing


----------



## smitty814 (Sep 27, 2012)

S2K_Alex said:


> vann59 said:
> 
> 
> > Here's a tip to make the Emps better. If you go to a fabric store and get fine pore foam about a half inch or so thick, and cut it to fit against the upstream side of the media baskets, making them a little large, so they fit snugly and stay put, they will filter better than the factory replacements, and can be cleaned and reused indefinitely.
> ...


I wouldn't use any "fabric" store foam. Most if not all is treated with fire retardent. So clogging will be the least of your worries. If you want good aquaria foam go to http://www.swisstropicals.com/Poret%20F ... elist.html


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

I looked at the poret foam, but I went to my local rubber supply store and bought some foam. I just asked if it's treated and they said no. Anyways, if you can't ask, then try to get the cheapest foam possible (if it's cheap, then they probably didn't treat it) and test it out with some cheap fish.


----------

